# Did you hear Joey Graham?



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Joey just blew me away with his interview on the FAN.

This kid is CONFIDENT.

He is working hard on his guard skills and is very happy with his nba 3pt shooting. Compared his game to VC and RJ. Knows he is physically ready to compete at the nba level.

I thought this kid was kind of quiet and shy. No chance. He is aggressive, confident, and ready to rock.

Can't wait for the season to begin.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Awesome! This is great news, because I just made a bet with ATLien that the Raptors are gonna be better than the Hawks.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Pretty F-ing Sweet~!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Physically he should dominate in the nba I think alot will depend on his hoops IQ/natural instincts and continued effort.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

He's built like a truck.

I'm going to help my girlfriend's little bro move in to his residence room.

Anyone want an OSU jersey?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good news indeed. Confidence might be an issue for Villanueva, and it will continue to be an issue for Araujo. One less thing to worry about with Graham.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> He's built like a truck.
> 
> I'm going to help my girlfriend's little bro move in to his residence room.
> 
> Anyone want an OSU jersey?


 Yes.


http://slamonline.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/slamcast3sixthman.mp3 
http://slamonline.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/slamcast4roy.mp3 
http://slamonline.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/slamcast5coach.mp3 
http://slamonline.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/slamcast6defplay.mp3 
http://slamonline.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/slamcast7mvp.mp3 
http://slamonline.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/slamcast8lebron.mp3 
http://slamonline.com/online/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/thefinale.mp3


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Joey is just a flat out beast. He will be the best player to come out of this draft - you can quote me on that.

Darkhorse for rookie of the year.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

anyone else feel there's more talk about graham then there is about villanueva? it may be just me, but i find that we are all more infatuated with graham being drafted rather than charlie (myself included).


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

anyone wouldn't happen to have the interview on their computer do they?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

trick said:


> anyone else feel there's more talk about graham then there is about villanueva? it may be just me, but i find that we are all more infatuated with graham being drafted rather than charlie (myself included).


For some reason Charlie is still the guy I think about more. The level of intrigue with Charlie is right up there with Bosh when he was coming out of GT- ubertalented, athletic big men. 

I was thinking more the opposite though. We really haven't been talking about Joey all that much since he's been drafted. He didn't have a spectular performance in his few summer games. I have no idea where he's been working out or anything; though I'm sure he's working his @@@ off.

I'm pumped about both our guys and not just for the future but for next year. I think they're both going to be impact rookies.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Honestly I think people have low expectations when it comes to Villanueva. They know as good as he might be he is still just a back-up for Bosh. I think that might be why people are more willing to accept and put high expectations on Graham, almost as a consolation prize.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Like Joey Better Than Charlie For Some Reason - But, I Still Can't Wait For Pre-Season. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Raptorsfan2 (Jul 16, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> For some reason Charlie is still the guy I think about more. The level of intrigue with Charlie is right up there with Bosh when he was coming out of GT- ubertalented, athletic big men.
> 
> I was thinking more the opposite though. We really haven't been talking about Joey all that much since he's been drafted. He didn't have a spectular performance in his few summer games. I have no idea where he's been working out or anything; though I'm sure he's working his @@@ off.
> 
> I'm pumped about both our guys and not just for the future but for next year. I think they're both going to be impact rookies.



I think I posted this article before by Jonathan Givony the president of draftexpress.com.
It is an interesting article that talks about JG and his brother during a private workout in San Antonio before the NBA draft that Givony witnessed and wrote about.
There is speculation in this article that JG could be converted into a SG in the NBA, and that his guard skills were sacrificed in college, due to his team OSU being undersized.He admits in this article that he can play 2,3 and 4 and that in high school he even played 1.Givony says that JG's guard,shooting skills are underrated.

see link below

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=194

My prediction is that JG will develop into our starting SG by season's end.
He will be like VC but with defence.Time will tell I guess.......


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

before the "JG = VC with defense" talks really takes its toll, let's not forget that VC is one of the most gifted offensive players in the league today, and he can score in bunches with very few trips to the free throw line. 

i like graham too but let's not go overboard. i'm thinking he'll be more along the lines of richard jefferson or corey maggette alot moreso than carter.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't really see the Carter comparison either. And Jefferson is only an average mid-range shooter, whereas that's Graham's strength.

I think the Desmond Mason comparison is closer to the truth. Good defender, good shooter, lots of athleticism, not a reliable three-point threat, not much of a passer, good inside game, not as good a rebounder as he could be, average ball handling skills for a 2/3.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

what happened to the Ron Artest comparisons? that's what we were all thinking a couple of months ago, maybe you guys have all seen some more of him this summer to make judge him better.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm still all over the Ron Artest comparisons. I think they were both eerily similar coming out of college. Obviously no player comparison is spot on, but I think this is as close as it gets. A lot of the same weaknesses coming out, and a lot of the same strengths.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Said he was working out with the San Antonio guys when not on his own.

Good news.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I like the Richard Jefferson comparisons... less flare more substance...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i too thought he could turn out to be a Ron Artest type of player at first, but a friend of mine who has followed his career at Oklahoma State very closely has informed me that i'd be pretty disappointed if that's what i would be picture him out to be. yes he can defend, but his offensive game is much better than his defensive game and it'd be shocking if he were to win a DPOY award over the likes of Big Ben/Artest/Bowen/etc., based on what he told me.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Graham I think will be closest to an RJ in Maggette's body.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think the VC part of the comparison, and maybe part of the RJ as well, comes from his hops. Keep in mind that most Americans still think of VC as a high flying dunker. All they see of him is all-star games and highlights.

Chuck wants to nick him the 'Sky Pilot' because of his hops and the fact he is a licensed pilot.

Joey said he was transitioning himself back to his natural positon of SG or SF (can't remember which he said) and was working on bringing the ball up the court, his ballhandling, and shooting. He was very proud of his 3pt shooting recently.

Some comments from other coaches and such on the radio this summer have suggested his D was actually weaker than most of us think, and that his offense is far better than we think.

Artest is a much better offensive player than he gets credit for because of his dominant D. Maggette is a great slasher that goes to the line consistantly. RJ is a solid all-around talent with a weak outside shot. Graham will be Graham. Right now he is a bit of a mystery in terms of how his game will adapt to the pro style. Desmond Mason is a natural comparison because they both came from the same college system. But it seems that whatever style Graham brings that he will be an above average talent in the league.

I would have liked Joey at 7 in the draft if we decided that Green and Bynum were several years away from contributing. I didn't want Charlie with ANY pick, except maybe 58, but I hope Charlie will make me look stupid for saying that one day.

We need both of them to deliver.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Said he was working out with the San Antonio guys when not on his own.
> 
> Good news.


Swirsky cracked a joke about Graham schoolin' the SA players... Graham also mentioned that he was workin' on his 3 point shot to accommodate the longer NBA distance and that it was comin' along nicely - Chuck offered his preferred nickname for Joey: Skypilot...


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, Joey is gonna rip it up. The season can't come any quicker.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

u no what would be hype...if Joey and Charlie got co ROY honours....what better way to shut Steven A Smith up.....talk about a pipe dream....


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Original ScarFace said:


> anyone wouldn't happen to have the interview on their computer do they?


I don't THINK this question has been answered yet so here:- http://www.fan590.com/mp3s/joey graham-cs-tue aug 30.mp3

Enjoy .


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

From what I have read and seen of JG's game he doesn't have the ability to really slash to the net. Right now I think his game is most similar to that of Iggy, in that he can get to the rim and finish but only when their is an open lane

However he apparently has more of a shot than Iggy, with range out to 3-point land. It's good that he is trying to mold his game after RJ and VC, but I don't think the comparisons are there just yet, howeverer the potential is there

I was thinking that with his body size and height and versatilty to play the 2,3 or 4, maybe he can eventually turn into a Shawn Marion type with less charisma but more defense. :biggrin:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

two nicknames they talked about on the show

sky pilot & the hulk


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

skip2 said:


> I don't THINK this question has been answered yet so here:- http://www.fan590.com/mp3s/joey graham-cs-tue aug 30.mp3
> 
> Enjoy .


nice thanks I'm gonna rep you.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for the sound byte, skip.

I can't say I'm super enthusiastic about him working on his three point shot. I hope he is going to do most of his damage from the basket out and not the other way around. Even with Marshall gone this team still has plenty of guys who can stroke the long ball.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

forget 'Sky Pilot' or 'The Hulk' or 'JG<jerseynumber>'. 
















ladies and gentlemen, meet the golden graham.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I really like Joey and hope to see him doing great things. I think people will be impressed by him as a pro. I really think he was a steal.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We making names up now?

Grahampa.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

speedythief said:


> We making names up now?
> 
> Grahampa.



hahaha **** yes!!!

thats the greatest raptors nickname ever!


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Joey two-time
The Graham Cracka (<--But he ain't white, so it dont work....)
28 Grahams "The Ounce"
14 Grahams "The half O"
and finally....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
......Joey Graham....I think I give up...I suck at this.....


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

oh wait...got another one...
Teddy Graham!...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
No?...Ok, NOW I quit.....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

How about The Graham That Hits Like An Ounce.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The nickname Grahambo is gaining momentum elsewhere. I like it as well.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

great to hear he is that condident, he has a solid body and he should be a pain in the @ss for oppsing top Swingman, He can defenitely be as good as Artest.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

The other nick he mentioned on the radio show was "the science experiment"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Golden Graham would work if he was a Laker


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Golden Graham would work if he was a Laker


or a warrior


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

TRON said:


> From what I have read and seen of JG's game he doesn't have the ability to really slash to the net. Right now I think his game is most similar to that of Iggy, in that he can get to the rim and finish but only when their is an open lane
> 
> However he apparently has more of a shot than Iggy, with range out to 3-point land. It's good that he is trying to mold his game after RJ and VC, but I don't think the comparisons are there just yet, howeverer the potential is there


I don't see the Iggy comparison. Iggy is more Scottie Pippenesque; great defensive player with good playmaking skills along with the ability to play three positions (by next season, I believe he'll be able to play the 1 for extended periods). Kind of off-topic, but apparently Iggy has been working on his offensive game all summer; really improved his ball-handling, shooting and overall offensive arsenal.


----------

